# Combustible Gas Detector



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I've always used a Tif 8800a but they've been discontinued. I've always had good luck with it but looking to pick up a new one and wasn't sure if there's a better one out there similarly priced....


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Uei cd100a


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Plumber patt said:


> Uei cd100a


You like it better than the Tif? What's the battery life like? Rechargeable?


----------

